# Thornapple River info



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking for some info, on Kayaking the Thornapple River.

I know you can launch from the 84th Street Dam, and stop @ the roadside park (Reuh’s Park) maybe is the name on 68th street.

Is there any place farther down river to get picked up at all?

Thanks OE


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...pDupaBhFnCYE&ll=42.78016140520489,-85.2752589


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waif said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&t=h&z=9&mid=1KkCsKbnKvJqegKjpDupaBhFnCYE&ll=42.78016140520489,-85.2752589


Doesn't look like any parking at 48th street?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

stickman1978 said:


> Doesn't look like any parking at 48th street?


Used to be well used shoulders there.
Don't park on the curve side of the bridge. Heck , don't stand there either.
Some folks go a bit to fast and get squirrely coming through...


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waif said:


> Used to be well used shoulders there.
> Don't park on the curve side of the bridge. Heck , don't stand there either.
> Some folks go a bit to fast and get squirrely coming through...


Watched a You Tube video of a trip somewhere near there. I believe they launched at a dam portaged one dam an then gpt out somewhere. Wasn't to specific but looked like a good trip. With a 1hour drive would like to be confident with the what and where.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

stickman1978 said:


> Watched a You Tube video of a trip somewhere near there. I believe they launched at a dam portaged one dam an then gpt out somewhere. Wasn't to specific but looked like a good trip. With a 1hour drive would like to be confident with the what and where.


The only generous parking that comes to mind used to be in Alaska's park on 68th street.
84th near it's dam had some. Not sure what's there today.
Not sure where I parked for Cascade dam....If it still exists..


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Plenty of parking at Cascade dam.


----------

